# Should RIU close its flood gates for the time being?



## Jeffdogg (Jul 25, 2013)

What I mean is that they should stop letting people create new accounts for a few months or possibly more. This place is starting to become an unpleasant one due to all the new trolls making 50 new accounts each day and all the spam. I barely go on the forums just wait for ppl to PM me then I come on here and check.

Something needs to be done IMO, its getting to a ridiculous point....


----------



## buster8813 (Jul 25, 2013)

havent been very active at all lately either because of the bs.. pretty annoying when half the new posts are about some effing movie or fake passports.. hope they get their shit together soon.. maybe make it so that new accounts cant create a new thread for the first week..


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jul 25, 2013)

It's how the world turns... 

When you make an account, you can't give rep or pm intill a certain amount of posts.
So they Spam....

Some people come on here make an account, ask one question, then never log back on. So the unfortunate that don't know how to use google... What about them?
I suggest, a test. For ever new account. And where you lack in the test(on Cultivating)is where you're only aloud to post.
As you progress and learn, more forums will be opened up to you.

If you're that desperate, to take a Long test, just to troll and get banned 5 minutes after you spam... How many people will do that?

Plus... It will teach people where to post the right threads in which forum


----------



## canefan (Jul 25, 2013)

I tend to agree, I just came back after taking about a year off because of this and all of the rude people. I mean it is a forum and I just got tired of people that have a different method of growing or opinion going apecrap that you didn't do things the way they do. I have been reading and posting again for about a week, I do see more spam and the insults are getting out of hand IMHO.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeffdogg said:


> What I mean is that they should stop letting people create new accounts for a few months or possibly more. This place is starting to become an unpleasant one due to all the new trolls making 50 new accounts each day and all the spam. I barely go on the forums just wait for ppl to PM me then I come on here and check.
> 
> Something needs to be done IMO, its getting to a ridiculous point....


Hmm good idea, the summerfag problem is everywhere not just riu
but the biggest trolls here, have been here for years and have 15k+ posts and more 
what's to be done about them lol ?


----------



## hbbum (Jul 25, 2013)

What is to be done about the elitist that think the forum belongs to them? Surely we also need to protect everyones eyes from them too 

Seriously though, the spam stinks but is not nearly as bad as when I open my personal e-mail I have had for 20 years. I don't understand why you cannot just block it out, it is not like any other forum does not have the same issue, if they don't there is probably little to no activity. That is just the price you pay.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 25, 2013)

It is a problem but the admin does his best to eliminate sock puppet accounts. Also, he's allowed the use of the ban hammer more in the last couple of months to deserving individuals. People always find a work-around. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## sohighifly (Jul 25, 2013)

I can see both points of view. I am sure the admin and mods are doing more behind 
the scenes than we imagine. As far as spam I can ignore that,but I am overwhelmed with the 
same couple of questions being asked that are clearly answered in a sticky i.e."How to tell the sex of a plant"
I like Fenian's idea and think all new accounts should be directed to the most basic of information.I love helping
people as long as I am not doing all of their research for them.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 25, 2013)

sohighifly said:


> I can see both points of view. I am sure the admin and mods are doing more behind
> the scenes than we imagine. As far as spam I can ignore that,but I am overwhelmed with the
> same couple of questions being asked that are clearly answered in a sticky i.e."How to tell the sex of a plant"
> I like Fenian's idea and think all new accounts should be directed to the most basic of information.I love helping
> people as long as I am not doing all of their research for them.


Just to play devils advocate a bit, you know you are not required to answer questions you deem redundant or unimportant right?



They do direct people to the stickies, but if someone wants to post a question you feel is below you, just ignore it


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jul 25, 2013)

If all the people who act like that, DIDN'T act like that... How much help do you think you'd get on this Site?..... Honestly


----------



## sohighifly (Jul 25, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Just to play devils advocate a bit, you know you are not required to answer questions you deem redundant or unimportant right?
> 
> View attachment 2750084
> 
> They do direct people to the stickies, but if someone wants to post a question you feel is below you, just ignore it


I see what your saying and it is definitely not below me,I am a new grower myself. My point was to try and curb
a bit of the overcrowding of the same questions that make it cluttered in some sub-forums.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 25, 2013)

a question being asked and all who answer but one isn't a regular here(potp). i see allot of names that are never really here, commenting like they have been part of the system for a good while. when you people start visiting the entire RIU site then ask the question, most of you i've never seen in the black b,talk n t, poli,sexual, concentrate,gardening,general m growing, advanced ect threads. explore some then you can bitch.


----------



## TheSnake (Jul 25, 2013)

A test is a wonderful idea! I concur with that totally. The vast majority of spam artists will not take the time to learn or even google enough to pass it, therefore eliminating them almost completely.


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 25, 2013)

Does anyone actually use the private section of the site? I just found it myself, but all the post counts say 0, not sure if that is just a security thing, but i would pay to stop seeing a lot of these folks... I even toyed with the idea of starting up an invite only cannabis forum because of all the troll everywhere, not just on RUI. Bought a domain and everything, but then realized i dont know anyone to invite LOL

DB


----------



## hbbum (Jul 25, 2013)

I thought I read that they shut them down (do not offer premium any longer). I don't care for the spam much either, but I guess I am just so used to being advertised to non-stop that it all turns into white noise.


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2013)

to the spam, actually our spam filter catches most of it , more than 90% the ones that DO come on the forums, they are removed almost immediately you do get the odd one during night time between 4-7am when most of us mods are sleeping. we are a big site it happens thats spam, 

rude users: if you encounter a rude user please use the report post, its impossible to read every single thread ever created on here though we try our best, but things slip by, if users are not helping us by using the report feature we will never know
alternatively if you encounter a rude user directing their rudeness AT YOU do not respond back, many times its takes two to tango the issue couldve been dropped or resolved but the attacked user feels the need to bite back for what reason on the internet i dont know 

Trolls: regarding trolls ignore them, they only stay because people go into their threads and speak their 2 cents, if people didnt they would go awya because they have nothing to say

and lastly , we are volunteers all of us work our asses off for the love of the site, we like to give back and while we understand things can be frustrating, you can stick it out , or you can leave thats your choice 

and heres my last take on this users only ever make these threads, generally when the OP has encounter a fight on the board somewhere that is the issue 99% of the time

the Elite rolling society is no longer available no one uses it , sorry guys


----------



## sohighifly (Jul 25, 2013)

silasraven said:


> a question being asked and all who answer but one isn't a regular here(potp). i see allot of names that are never really here, commenting like they have been part of the system for a good while. when you people start visiting the entire RIU site then ask the question, most of you i've never seen in the black b,talk n t, poli,sexual, concentrate,gardening,general m growing, advanced ect threads. explore some then you can bitch.


I am sorry do you own this forum, I didn't know I had to touch every part of RIU that doesn't interest me to be a part of the community.My apologies good sir.


----------



## midnitetoak (Jul 25, 2013)

As a closet farmer from the old school, I can attest there is an exceptional amount of fucktards active (or shall we say mentally inactive) on RIU. Imo this is due to the instant info society we have created as a result of online access and the availability of cheap growing equipment sold by online retailers. Before RIU and other sites became prevalent we used to have to go to numerous websites and read these things they used to call books to learn about how to grow good bud. Having a frame of reference provided by the likes of Ed Rosenthal and other authors helps understand what the fuck everyone is talking about here....educate yourselves dammit! 
It bothers me that with the wealth of info available that some idiot will start a post by asking. How do u do hydro? Or some other way to broad request. Lazy people should just buy their shit. If you lack the interest in researching to find answers then maybe you shouldn't be growing anything but houseplants. 
There will always be trolls and sometimes I actually enjoy reading the banter for the sheer entertainment of it. I have been a lurker on RIU for some time and have been enlightened by the knowledge available here that I am grateful for. Admin should not close the flood gates just yet, but I think many users here are too trusting of others, myself included. There is no way to tell of someone is law enforcement and uploading pics leaves a permanent record of your grow for all to see. 
There is a literal treasure trove of info here for those willing to digest it, but please do a little research on the topic before posting dumb shit. Unless its fuckin funny of course...


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol!!

And there you have it Folks. 
But Sunni, don't you get Paid for the Work that your blessed Heart Does?

I don't wanna Mod anymore... Hahahaha


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> Lol!!
> 
> And there you have it Folks.
> But Sunni, don't you get Paid for the Work that your blessed Heart Does?
> ...


 no mods benefit financially in any way form the site we do it cause we wanna we are strictly volunteers


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jul 25, 2013)

sohighifly said:


> I am sorry do you own this forum, I didn't know I had to touch every part of RIU that doesn't interest me to be a part of the community.My apologies good sir.



I actually have been... Well, I changed my IP Address.
I didn't want to spend the rest of my life in Prison... Which is why I don't post Pictures.

I've been here since 2011 Bitches!!

And alot of people on here know me.... I'm the Cool Guy


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jul 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> no mods benefit financially in any way form the site we do it cause we wanna we are strictly volunteers


I guess Volunteering does look good On a Resume.... Still.. Seems like alot of Mods spend days on the site without gettin off. How do they eat? Pay the Internet Bill?.... Oh ya! They grow Pot Lol!


----------



## buster8813 (Jul 25, 2013)

Why is it when someone brings this topic up, somehow the talk turns to the mods...Its not like they are the ones doing the spamming and its quite obvious that they are working hard as always. The topic is supposed to be about giving suggestions on what can be done to have things like spamming cut down, so lets focus on that


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jul 25, 2013)

buster8813 said:


>


"Mistaa Bustaa, since you retired from this Rap shit you think it's ova? Didn't want to Retaliate but ja maade maay now I'm goin craaaazaayy!"

Mister Buster... Haha
It's DD Pimp Playa


----------



## Jeffdogg (Jul 25, 2013)

This wasnt a request thread it was supposed to be a discussion. Apparently putting this thread in a forum that nobody barely visits says more then enough for me. Gonna take my own advice and stop making threads all together and prob stop posting. There was no need to move this thread, thats just being shady. I dont see you guys putting every ones "threads" that are really journals in the journal forums, and a sticky thats titled "
[h=3]See How The Government Is Spending Our Money" which has nothing to really do with general growing.[/h]
Its not about what should go where with you guys, you just pick certain threads from ppl you prob dont like too much in the first place and you do what you want. Kinda like an A-hole that instigates things to see the outcome of the situation.

I've been a member since 2008 but I think its time for me to move on. Theres plenty of forums out there, sad to see the best one decline as it is. Well was the best one anyway...

Take care guys, remember no matter what to love. And always keep a song in your hearts..


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeffdogg said:


> This wasnt a request thread it was supposed to be a discussion. Apparently putting this thread in a forum that nobody barely visits says more then enough for me. Gonna take my own advice and stop making threads all together and prob stop posting. There was no need to move this thread, thats just being shady. I dont see you guys putting every ones "threads" that are really journals in the journal forums, and a sticky thats titled "
> *See How The Government Is Spending Our Money" which has nothing to really do with general growing.*
> 
> 
> ...


there was need to move the thread sorry you felt that way , but the owner of the site and a head hauncho will look here, to see how they can improve the site, they will not check it if its in the wrong section i was simple organizing the thread, so that the people who actually matter can look over your suggestions.

sorry to see you go, have a great day!


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

funny my post got deleted.


----------



## potpimp (Jul 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> funny my post got deleted.


Are you sure it posted? I can see posts that have been deleted but there are no deleted posts here that I can see. Might have been a ninja.


----------



## sunni (Jul 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> funny my post got deleted.


no he made 2 threads, afteri moved this one i deleted the thread he made after to spite me for moving this one here . your post was in it sorry was nothing against you


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

I was just saying there seams to be a lot of bugs on the site and spam that never used to be. I don't know much about website security but it seams to be down. all so unable to start new paragraphs.


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

oh and thanks Suni for letting me know I wasn't tripping.


----------



## smokinafatty (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I guess I'm the only one but I've been really enjoying the 1 Direction vids!! haha .. kidding


----------



## DNAprotection (Sep 26, 2013)

canefan said:


> I tend to agree, I just came back after taking about a year off because of this and all of the rude people. I mean it is a forum and I just got tired of people that have a different method of growing or opinion going apecrap that you didn't do things the way they do. I have been reading and posting again for about a week, I do see more spam and the insults are getting out of hand IMHO.


i am one who is guilty of falling into the sucker insult game and i sincerely apologize to all...
i came here with only good and friendly intentions but after the reception i got in 'politics' i am sorry to say that i tend to give back when it comes at me...
i am making a pledge here and now to get back to being a better human if its not to late in my case 
thanks for this thread and needed reminder of what should be...


----------



## bird mcbride (Sep 26, 2013)

snibble snibble. Truly the debates can be endless with both sides scoring results but usually no one person is correct in every way. I totally enjoy my flood and drain table and I'm here to share this with ant person that wants to read my posts. I also encourage all sorts of other grow ideas as well. Growing really depends a lot about the individuals surroundings. Some people can vent right outside without worry and others can't etc. I don't give a dam about selling anything but sometimes in my posts I will mention certain brands because these I actually used with success. Take it all personal if you want but your welcome to read all of my 1.5k plus posts. You might find yourself growing some premium mj. If you have the resources to do it. Don't forget, you have to read the threads that the posts are located in also. While other systems fail, flood and dran systems will out perform any other hydro system.


----------

